# Model verification



## FerozO (Aug 11, 2010)

I recently acquired a what I thought was Skyline GT-R38, however I now see some conflicting information. The model is indicated CBA-R35 GT-R, the chassis no starts with R35-xxxx and engine no: VR38-xxxx what model is it? Appreciate some help on this.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

so you bought a brand new gtr35 and you dont know what you have? lucky bastard give it to me... it will match my gtr32 nicely...

your car is not a skyline first off... the skyline moniker in japan is used on the northamerican g35 and g37.... the new gtr35 is its own platform

the chassis code is an r35 your engine is a vr38dett

must suck having more money than you know what to do with


----------



## FerozO (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey thanks for the clarification. It's not like that at all. I knew what I was buying, I did not buy it brand-new, it has 5,000 Km on the clock and came as slightly used from Japan. For some reason I assumemd that both the engine and chassis number had to match, I was a little worried about the history of the car. Thanks once again. Out here I did have to pay ouite a lot more money considering an over 200% tax on top of the value of the car. Thanks once again. Regards


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

used from japan? what part of the world are you in?

i know you're not in north america, so my only other guess would be europe...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm gonna go with south Asia, as I think Europe has these on sale.


----------



## FerozO (Aug 11, 2010)

South Asia it is, Sri Lanka to be exact. Now if I can get a little more help, how do you engage the launch control? I am getting 4.5 sec on a zero to 60mph or 100kmph, isn't it is supposed to be be 3.5 sec?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

did you buy the car the to drag race? no i didnt think so...

if the car is a 2010 then there is no launch control... it was a feature removed by nissan because it was breaking 20k$ transmissions that are not covered by warranty...

if you got an early 2009 then im sure the feature is in your owners manual... im not sure how to do it myself... but im sure youtube has it somewhere with the guy from top gear giving it beef...


----------



## FerozO (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. Mine is an early 09 model and I did find it on YouTube, what a feeling! No definitely not drag racing, but it's nice to be able to do it once in a while to feel what a sub 3.5 sec 0-60 mph feels like. My manual was all in Japanese, found and downloaded the English manuals but did not find instructions for launch control. Best regards


----------

